# Dark Power Pro p10 1,2kw



## PEACEpolska (28. Juli 2021)

Hi,

Leider ist mein Netzteil die Tage Hops gegangen.
Hatte es damals neu aus einer rma bekommen da das 1. 1,2kw p10 defekt geliefert worden ist.

Nun, geht der PC sporadisch nur an, wenn man den I/O Schalter betätigt und kurz in Mittelstellung lässt. (Ich weiß 🙈🙈)
Geöffnet ist das Netzteil schon, da ich die Leitungen damals gesleevt hatte.
I/O Schalter hab ich ohmisch durch gemessen, der ist ok.
Netzteil ist relativ neuwertig und hat kaum Betriebsstunden drauf. Ebenso ist es so groß ausgelegt, da ich damals 2 matrix 7970ghz im crossofire verbaut hatte. 
CPU sowie gpus ordentlich übertaktet. 


Bin gelernter Elektroniker, daher ist es halb so wild.

Nun die Frage was würde eine Reparatur in etwa kosten?

Gruß Patrick


----------



## be quiet! Support (12. August 2021)

Das können wir leider nicht beantworten.
Wir als Hersteller nehmen keine Reparaturen an den Netzteilen vor.
Ob und wie ein Netzteil repariert werden kann, müsste ein Fachbetrieb einschätzen.

Sorry das ich hier nicht weiterhelfen kann.

VG

Marco


----------

